# End of the Line 2014



## dwalker (Jan 1, 2011)

Very enjoyable season this year !


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Congrats but when i click on link there is no picture just a white screen


----------



## dwalker (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Much better and i like the layout! Congrats hope you do well on them


----------



## bigdaddyfischer (Jan 2, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Nice layout, nice fur shed, how could you not enjoy yourself? Congrats!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

dwalker said:


> Very enjoyable season this year !




Nice bunch of fur!


----------



## dwalker (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks guys, how have you been Mark ? Good season?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Congrats and good job!


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Nice bunch of critters, wish I could find the time to go at it like that.


----------



## old country 54 (Aug 10, 2010)

Good job and congrats ! that's a big pile a rats how many you got there ?


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

holy rats! nice shed setup too!


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

dwalker said:


> Thanks guys, how have you been Mark ? Good season?


It has been a fun season. No beavers or otters yet but I am having a good time. I have been trying my new coyote floats this year and they are showing promise. I got a nice female coyote this morning in one of the float sets.


----------



## dwalker (Jan 1, 2011)

Okay, coyote floats ????????


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Float em when water is soft. Set em once water gets hard.

Catch the canines on the ice with pre made trap beds.


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

Awesome mark!!!!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Heck of an idea Mark!


----------



## dwalker (Jan 1, 2011)

Great idea, how are you anchoring them? I knew you would be up to something interesting, very cool !


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

I have a segment if chain through a hole in the bottom. I waxed it to keep water from coming in the hole. There is a 4 dr chain with a grapple under the float. On the ponds tithe grapple is good enough but on the river I also have the grapple wired off to a tree in case a otter gets in it.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Very interesting. I have access to a beaver pond that has a few rat holes eposed along the banks. Every winter I notice canine tracks on the ice just offshore and they check out these rat holes. Your method would work great here.


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

Very good idea. Canines love traveling ice. Travel is silent, quick and easy.


----------



## otterk (Dec 24, 2012)

That is pretty cool. What do you use for a covering? Snow? Waxed dirt?


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Waxed dirt to bed the trap and them I spread some peat moss ocelot the set. Natural snow a the set really makes it shine.


----------

